# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Fever Dream Feelings While Awake

## Swikity

Hey guys.
When I run a fever I typically get really scary dreams.
Not conventionally scary but like certain shapes and scenarios that just give me really bad feelings.

Recently however, I have been getting these 'bad feelings' while I'm awake.
It seems their caused by certain things: really round objects, spiky objects and constant noise cause one feeling while other things trigger others.

I do have anxiety but is there any way I can get rid of this?
It feels like it's becoming more and more common every day.

I'm not hallucionating or anything I'm just getting these destinctive bad feelings.
Thanks!

----------


## The Cusp

Check out this thread.  http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=29794

Those damn fever dreams are freaky.  But I can't imagine getting that feeling while awake.  Sorry, have no advice, really don't know much about those dreams even though I've been studying them for years.

----------


## Swikity

Yeah that thread basically sums up the dream, thanks.
I've never really known how to explain the dreams in words.
Along with it I have these awful feelings which I can't describe.

I had an awful thought today: if these feelings are coming more and more then maybe my entire life will start feeling like one of those awful dreams.

----------

